
Vmtouch – The Virtual Memory Toucher - rspivak
https://hoytech.com/vmtouch/
======
amelius
A related question.

How can I preload a binary (for example a browser) in the background (without
noticeable extra cost), so that when I start it, it opens immediately? Note
that a binary may open shared-object files indirectly. It may even open data
files.

I suppose a solution would need to run the binary while capturing system
calls, so that it can learn (and predict) what files a binary will need in
future invocations.

~~~
hiciu
Try preload
([https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Preload#Preload](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Preload#Preload))
or maybe e4rat
([https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/e4rat](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/e4rat)).

------
ubergeek42
I've been using this for a few years to cache basically the whole of a USB
drive after booting from it.

It helps make up for the slow read speed of many cheap flash drives by caching
everything before a user even sits down to use it.(I run a programming contest
so we set the computers up and boot them before hand, plenty of time for
vmtouch to do its job)

------
azinman2
Looks very cool... simple unix-style API!

